# Save The World With Soda Stream



## Foxbat (May 18, 2018)

Anybody remember these gadgets for making your own fizzy juice?
It seems the same technology on a giant scale can capture CO2 quickly and permanently in rock form.
Turning carbon dioxide into rock - forever


----------

